# Tiny Tach



## tomme boy (Aug 3, 2017)

Anyone run these things? Bought a lighted one off amazon and it was supposed to be waterproof. It rained today for 5 min and it filled with water and does not work. This was a Searon one. 

I need one to be able to work on a 3 cyl 2 stroke and be waterproof. The boat sits outside


----------



## wmk0002 (Aug 3, 2017)

https://www.hardlineproducts.com/product/hourtach-meter/

This is the best one I have found. I have one that's been on on a boat and motor I keep uncovered for over a year now and it still works great. It can be found on Amazon for about $25.


----------



## DaleH (Aug 3, 2017)

wmk0002 said:


> ... have one that's been on on a boat and motor I keep uncovered for over a year now and it still works great.


Keep in mind that UV can and will (some day) kill the dot matrix display ...


----------



## Zum (Aug 3, 2017)

I've had a tiny tach for 5 years...the same one...I'll buy another when this one finally quits


----------



## ktoelke54 (Aug 4, 2017)

I had a similar experience with Tiny Tach. I keep my boat inside but use it in the rain. After the first really rainy day the Tiny Tach quit. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tomme boy (Aug 4, 2017)

That will not work on my motor according to them. I have a 3 cyl. But they have one exactly like the one that went bad on me. I ordered it so we will see if it does not fill with water like the other one did.


----------



## Johnny (Aug 4, 2017)

> *we will see if it does not fill with water like the other one did.*



Find some way to keep it out of the rain - problem solved.



.


----------



## tomme boy (Aug 5, 2017)

I fish in the rain not stay home and watch TV sooooo. It is going to get wet


----------



## wmk0002 (Aug 7, 2017)

If you are just using it to occasionally work on the motor and size a prop you can just remove it when not in use. It just takes a new zip tie. You could also leave it under the cowling since you usually have that off when you are working on the motor.


----------



## Johnny (Aug 7, 2017)

I will be installing a tiny tach on the '59 Crestliner I am restoring.
since it has a front decklid and dash, I will install a flip-down panel behind the dash
to put the tach on and it will fold up under the dash out of sight when not needed.
it will never get wet or exposed to long-term UV like Dale said.
~ just an option ~




.


----------



## PATRIOT (Aug 7, 2017)

Unstable RPM's at idle with mine . . . wouldn't recommend . . .


----------



## Sinkingfast (Aug 7, 2017)

My first tiny was good..lasted several years no battery access. Second tiny had replicable battery and lasted 2 weeks. Bought new battery and still no go. So I bought a Highline last year. Never worked..display was all over the place no matter how I ran the wire. I have Atom point eliminatores if that makes any difference.


----------



## tomme boy (Aug 7, 2017)

The Hardline one showed up today. I mounted it and tested it on the motor hooked to the hose. I had to set it to 2P1R. It seemed pretty stable. It would jump up and down about 20rpm. A lot better than the Searon one. This one seems way better built than the other one too. 

I also heard a little trick to isolate the signal better. Take aluminum duct tape. The real aluminum foil tape. Not the stuff you think. And put a piece around the other plug wire as a shield. I already had the tape from sealing up my water heater in the house. But it is $$!

I broke a leaf spring on the trailer so will not be able to get out for a week or so depending on when the new spring shows up. Also got a new SS prop showing up Friday. Hopefully in time for the weekend!


----------



## onthewater102 (Aug 8, 2017)

I found the units on amazon look very similar but there are huge quality differences. A true "Tiny Tach" is very durable but you're paying 3x the price of the el-cheapo. Look for ones with an IP68 waterproof rating or better (higher #). You won't find the $15 variety being rated for submersion.


----------



## tomme boy (Aug 8, 2017)

https://www.hardlineproducts.com/product/hourtach-meter-up-to-8-cylinders/

This is the one I ordered. It has the IP68 rating.


----------



## hipster dufus (Aug 11, 2017)

ive been running a tinytach for 5 yrs now. mounted under motor on transom. no issues. idle does jump some but not enough to worry . i use it mainly to keep track of oil changes, mine has an hour meter. did not buy on amazon.


----------



## turbotodd (Aug 22, 2017)

Fished many a rainy day, stormy day, even fished in hail, snow and sleet. Tach sits on the front of the motor kind of angled toward the sky and it still works, somehow. The battery isn't supposed to last forever and here it is 2017-I bought the tach in 2010. It's a yamaha branded tach, whoever makes it for them-I have no clue. Dealer had it on the shelf forever and discounted it for $7. I wasn't passing it up. It doesn't update as fast as I like, but it works fine for what I need it for-which is mostly for the hour meter.


----------



## tomme boy (Aug 26, 2017)

turbotodd said:


> Fished many a rainy day, stormy day, even fished in hail, snow and sleet. Tach sits on the front of the motor kind of angled toward the sky and it still works, somehow. The battery isn't supposed to last forever and here it is 2017-I bought the tach in 2010. It's a yamaha branded tach, whoever makes it for them-I have no clue. Dealer had it on the shelf forever and discounted it for $7. I wasn't passing it up. It doesn't update as fast as I like, but it works fine for what I need it for-which is mostly for the hour meter.


Todd you can set the refresh rate faster if you want. I slowed mine down as it was jumping 50 rpm up and down. Now it acts almost as smooth as a real tach


----------

